# Wall Mount for trolling motor storage.



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Could you mount a quick release puck on the garage wall?


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)

redfish5 said:


> Could you mount a quick release puck on the garage wall?


I suppose you could, but hanging it then pinning it would be a hassle just bnecause of the weight (Terrova) and awkwardness of the trolling motor. Mainly looking to drill like a 2 prong style so I can just rest the base on it.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I used to have a couple screw in ladder hangers up high - you hang the foot on them and leave it hanging upside down on the wall. That's the best method I found but now I just have it on a shelf.


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)

EvanHammer said:


> I used to have a couple screw in ladder hangers up high - you hang the foot on them and leave it hanging upside down on the wall. That's the best method I found but now I just have it on a shelf.


A shelf seems to be an easy resolution...


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Dustin Pack said:


> A shelf seems to be an easy resolution...


I went to a shelf since I put the battery and the motor there - I like to have the battery out of the bow hatch for weight and space when I'm not using the motor (and I rarely use the motor).

Hanging it up high gets it out of the way more since I have shelves and/or hanging stuff all over all my garage walls. Much harder to hang the battery though.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

They make a hook that you can hang the head/tail of a weed wacker on the wall with. I bet it would hold the foot of the trolling motor just fine. So would many of the hooks they sell for wall mounting shovels, brooms, and that sort of thing.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Dustin Pack said:


> I suppose you could, but hanging it then pinning it would be a hassle just bnecause of the weight (Terrova) and awkwardness of the trolling motor. Mainly looking to drill like a 2 prong style so I can just rest the base on it.


I like this idea too. Mount the puck kind of low so that you can mount the motor to be vertical on the wall and I bet it wouldn't be too heavy/bulky to mount to the wall


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I used 2 hooks that were this style, and I hang my TM against the wall by the motor part. I'll try to remember snap a picture when I get home. Very much out of the way.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I just made sure to span 2 studs with the 2x4 (or maybe 2x6, whatever is needed to get both screws from the hooks), then marked where the hooks needed to go to support the motor best.


----------

